# looking for a semidecent MTB for weekend blasts



## Jdratcliffe (25 Jun 2012)

as title really have £8-9 hundred to spend looking for ideas, like the look of the bike below but wanna know if its a good buy or what others would get for that kinda of money..

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...r-expert-2012-mountain-bike-ec030688#features

will be used for trail rides and off road blast with family members


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

Your budget puts you into some pretty tasty entry level bike territory. That Specialized is Ok, but is quite expensive for its equipment level, (or its equipment is low given the price tag)

Have a look at the Canyon. It only comes by mail order, but you won't get this sort of kit anywhere else at the price
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2539

If you want to buy from a main dealer, that sort of budget will get a lot of Boardman Hardtail. Forget the Halfords bit, they are fantastic bikes.http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_777799_langId_-1_categoryId_165499#tab2
It's an absolutely stonking bike at that money. 

No Cubist post would be complete without a visit into Cube territory and you'll have to be prepared to order one from Germany to remain within budget, but here's a bike that retails for over a grand in this country for under £900 from the land that gave us Lederhosen and VWs
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54494/ltd-race-black-anodized.html?lg=en
There are Cube bikes within your budget at UK retailers, but not at that sort of equipment level.

Save a bob or two on this one and spend the change on Sauerkraut
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a54502/ltd-pro-black-anodized.html... possibly the best entry level fork on the market. £800 gets you an ideal first bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

what cubist said.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

what cubist said.


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

I only said it once though.......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> I only said it once though.......


server time out messages a go-go tonight.....


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

Got me four times earlier, impatient finger syndrome


----------



## Jdratcliffe (26 Jun 2012)

nice looking set of bike i really like the http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54494/ltd-race-black-anodized.html?lg=en one question thou if i were to order it in what size? i take a 56.5 (Large ) road bike


----------



## marzjennings (26 Jun 2012)

I took a quick look at chainreactioncycles as they always seem to have great discounts on bikes and found this Kona...

Kona Kula Hardtail

Not a bad looking bike (Kona have always made some strong bikes) and a good list of kit.


----------



## Brad (26 Jun 2012)

The Boardman does it for me, great value and a great spec, just depends on which Halfords store builds it. You can always have it checked over by your LBS anyway!!


----------



## Cubist (26 Jun 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> nice looking set of bike i really like the http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54494/ltd-race-black-anodized.html?lg=en one question thou if i were to order it in what size? i take a 56.5 (Large ) road bike


if you are between5'9 and 6'0 then get a medium 18"


----------



## Jdratcliffe (26 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> if you are between5'9 and 6'0 then get a medium 18"


ok i'm on the higher end of 6'0 -6'1 would the 18" still be ok?


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jun 2012)

I picked up a secondhand (hardly used) Marin Rocky Ridge last year. Great hardtail for an occasional MTBer IMHO. It cost me £500.00 (ish) at the time. I think they are nudging £1200.00 new now. Quite a few come up on eBay. I was able to try the one I got before bidding. No regrets at all.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

All of Cubists suggestions are superb...

However I saw a Canyon (all be it a full sus) MTB parked at work the other day. Though it's obviously being used for a commute, and so it's soul is probably sobbing quietly away, it looks like a really, really sweet bike. Excellent kit, great spec, and very good looking.


----------



## Cubist (26 Jun 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> ok i'm on the higher end of 6'0 -6'1 would the 18" still be ok?


You're actually between sizes. If you have short legs and a long torso consider a 20, long legs and a short torso then try an 18.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (27 Jun 2012)

cubist i am going to end up with this one i think looks stunning and a great N+1 just gotta wait for my insurence compensation to to come thou now.. question thou if i buy from the german site will the brakes be left - back right - front?


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2012)

Having just bought a BTwin road bike for GTi Junior and been astonished at the value for money, I would say go to Decathlon and have a look at their BTwin mountain bikes.


----------



## Cubist (27 Jun 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> cubist i am going to end up with this one i think looks stunning and a great N+1 just gotta wait for my insurence compensation to to come thou now.. question thou if i buy from the german site will the brakes be left - back right - front?


They'll be the wrong way round. It takes about five minutes to change them over, you literally have to undo the hose connectors as they go into the levers and swap the hoses round. To be safe you'll need an ebay bleed kit (about a tenner) and a fiver's worth of spare olives and hose inserts. Not a massive job given what you'll save!


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Having just bought a BTwin road bike for GTi Junior and been astonished at the value for money, I would say go to Decathlon and have a look at their BTwin mountain bikes.


I have to concur the Btwin's that I have saw looked bloody good!


----------



## User16625 (30 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> Your budget puts you into some pretty tasty entry level bike territory. That Specialized is Ok, but is quite expensive for its equipment level, (or its equipment is low given the price tag)
> 
> .


 
For £900 I would want something substantially better than "entry level". How much are decent go anywhere mountain bikes these days?


----------



## Cubist (1 Jul 2012)

Entry level as in you could use it to compete in serious competition.


RideLikeTheStig said:


> For £900 I would want something substantially better than "entry level". How much are decent go anywhere mountain bikes these days?


You can go anywhere on most mountain bikes.


----------



## Norm (1 Jul 2012)

Cubist said:


> You can go anywhere on most mountain bikes.


Indeed. I've been a lot of places that surprised me and I thought £450 was a lot to spend on a hard tail.


----------



## VamP (2 Jul 2012)

A £450 bike will be compromised somewhere, probably the suspension fork and wheelset, and of course it will be HEAVY. It'll still go anywhere though


----------



## Norm (2 Jul 2012)

VamP said:


> A £450 bike will be compromised somewhere, probably the suspension fork and wheelset, and of course it will be HEAVY. It'll still go anywhere though


I'd agree with that, and I've taken the opportunity, with the help of a friendly LBS, to upgrade the forks, wheels and brakes. Only after I'd done about 1,500 miles, though, and it served me well enough before the upgrades anyway. I only upgraded because someone owed a favour and the new parts came in pretty cheap.


----------



## marzjennings (3 Jul 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> For £900 I would want something substantially better than "entry level". How much are decent go anywhere mountain bikes these days?


 
As mentioned £900 should get you a nice race ready, yet entry level, hard tail mountain bike.

About £1500 should get you a nice XC full susser.

For me go decent go anywhere bikes start at about £2000.


----------



## Dan151 (3 Jul 2012)

I've got the boardman ht pro. Took it to Hamsterley on Sunday and it was fantastic. Handled everything perfect even the root riddled black grade descents. Very very good value for money at £999. The fella at halfords actually set it up well, which was a surprise. There's a feature in this months MBUK for hardtail bikes from 700-900 quid. There's some good bikes there


----------



## RhythMick (6 Jul 2012)

Look second hand. I just bought a Yeti Arc 2009 with a great spec for £700.


----------



## tricky&thefox (6 Jul 2012)

i have the boardman ht pro, its well specc'ed for the price. its fairly light. looks smart too. seen a few on ebay for around 750 with hardly any usage


----------

